# fishing san louis pass 10-29-16



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

The water was up and I could go anywhere, first day was about 6 rat reds of about 18 inches all throw backs, second day was nearly a wash but we did net a 19'' flounder. I never seen the water that high for two days in a row, what the hell.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Never seen it that high either.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

It was high at SWP also. Low tide was at 10:30 but saw very little change.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone know why the water is so high?


----------



## UndertheCushion (Feb 6, 2014)

I find that the *offshore* winds affect the tides more than what actually occurs in the bay. Might just be me though.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

We've had unusually high tides since at least January, and standing high not moving much. The most I ever experienced.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Proxigean Spring tide. Strongest one in decades. Should be similar or stronger this upcoming Full moon, Nov 14.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

The Ice caps are melting!!!!!!! Run away!!!!!


----------



## silverking32 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have never seen the tides this high as they have been since february 2016. I live on the bay and when the tide is low they only get to normal. Which the tides should go to from normal to below normal. It is very weird and causing fishing patterns to change along with the high temps


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

With the marshes not draining, probably a direct influence on the not-so-active flounder run.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Might be the super moon on the 14th,,will be the closest since 1948

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2016/11/...-14-beaver-moon-perigee-syzygy-terry-eliasen/


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

elgatogus said:


> Does anyone know why the water is so high?


Southeast/East Wind= higher than normal waters. Most this year has been east/southeast winds.

Northwest/West Wind= drained tides

Even with some fronts if the wind stays north/northeast it won't blow the water out. Need some northwest winds to blow some water out.


----------

